# ,   :)

## unique_emperor

,       ?     !

----------


## Mila

,  ,     , ..      (      ),  ,  ,  , , ,         -        ..  ,      ,    ,       ...
       ,  ...

----------


## unique_emperor

,    :       ,              !:pooh_on_ball:

----------


## unique_emperor

Mila  : "   ! ,  !"

----------

> ,    :       ,              !:Pooh On Ball:

  
      .     !    .

----------


## unique_emperor

> .     !    .

         !:pioneer:

----------

> !:pioneer:

        :pooh_on_ball:

----------


## Odo

> ,  ,     , ..      (      ),  ,  ,  , , ,         -        ..  ,      ,    ,       ...

   ,         . ! 

> ,  ...

     ,      ?

----------


## unique_emperor

> :pooh_on_ball:

   , !   !:help:

----------


## Uksus

,    ,   .
,     ,   .
    , , ,     ,     -  .      '...
      .
  ,   ,       ,   .   ,    .  ,  .

----------


## Mila

> ,   ,       ,   .   ,    .  ,  .

  ,    ,        ,      ,       ...      ...

----------


## unique_emperor

> ,    ,   .
> ,     ,   .
>     , , ,     ,     -  .      '...
>       .
>   ,   ,       ,   .   ,    .  ,  .

    :superstition:

----------


## Mila

> ,         . !   ,      ?

     ,     :blush: 
      ,  ,

----------


## Uksus

> ,    ,        ,      ,       ...      ...

  , .
     ,    .

----------


## Ula

> ,    ,   .
> ,     ,   .
>     , , ,     ,     -  .      '...
>       .

   . 
                .      .

----------

> ,  .

       !!!!

----------


## Uksus

:scare2: 
?

----------


## unique_emperor

""       !:on_the_quiet2::girl_drink1:

----------

> ""       !:on_the_quiet2::girl_drink1:

         .

----------


## unique_emperor

> .

          !     ,          !

----------


## madcat

> !     ,          !

      ...      ...: -"   !   ! !"

----------

> ...      ...: -"   !   ! !"

  ????

----------


## V00D00People

:  
              ...          .

----------


## unique_emperor

> ...      ...: -"   !   ! !"

      !:to_become_senile:   

> :  
>               ...          .

   !:read:

----------


## madcat

> ????

  ,  ...   ,     ....   " "

----------


## unique_emperor

> ,  ...   ,     ....   " "

   . . . !   !   

> ????

     !:shablon_02::girl_hospital::lazy2:

----------

> ,  ...   ,     ....   " "

  .

----------


## unique_emperor

?:search:

----------


## madcat

> ?:search:

  , , , ????   ,  .......     ,     "",    :i-m_so_happy:

----------


## unique_emperor

> , , , ????   ,  .......     ,     "",    :i-m_so_happy:

   !  !   !:comando:
 ,   !   !:triniti:

----------


## Ula

> ,  ...   ,     ....   " "

        " ".       ,       .

----------


## Oburi

> ,  ...   ,     ....   " "

        ... :to_keep_order: 
             ...        ...               :grin:   ..         :mda:   
P.S. 
             :on_the_quiet:
             :)       :umnik2::boast::to_pick_ones_nose_e :stinker:    ... :grin:

----------

> :on_the_quiet:
>              :)       :umnik2::boast::to_pick_ones_nose_e :stinker:    ... :grin:

  
!!!   :)

----------


## madcat

> ... :to_keep_order: 
>              ...        ...

  Oburi,      ,       ....         ! ;)    

> :grin:   ..         :mda:

   ,    !!!!!  ,     :parting2:  ;)   

> :on_the_quiet:

  ,   .... -,       ! :))   

> :)       :umnik2::boast::to_pick_ones_nose_e :stinker:    ... :grin:

  ...  i...-"i  i i"  :i-m_so_happy: :to_pick_ones_nose: :drag:

----------


## V00D00People

*madcat*,             ,       ,   ?  _"     ?

    !
    !
׸   ?
   !
  ."_ 
..  ,          "" ? 
" , ,       " :)))))

----------


## madcat

> *madcat*,             ,       ,   ?  _"     ?
> 
>     !
>     !
> ׸   ?
>    !
>   ."_

    !!!!!...,          ....  !!!   

> ..  ,          "" ? 
> " , ,       " :)))))

  ...    :girl_drink1:

----------

> !!!!!...,          ....  !!!

  
      :)

----------


## V00D00People

> !!!!!...,          ....  !!!

          ?              ,        ...       . 
       ,         " ":)  .

----------

:))

----------


## madcat

> ?              ,        ...       . 
>        ,         " ":)  .

  -!       ....    ,    ,         !!!!!    !!!!!!!        ! 
, ,     " "...,    "" :)))

----------


## unique_emperor

> :))

         !     !   !:to_pick_ones_nose:

----------

> !     !   !:to_pick_ones_nose:

        :)           ,     .           :)))

----------

> , , , ????   ,  .......     ,     "",    :i-m_so_happy:

          :(       .

----------


## unique_emperor

> :)           ,     .           :)))

       :girl_drink1:      :dance4:

----------


## Maya

,       ?  ? ,   !  !      !

----------


## V00D00People

> ,       ?  ? ,   !  !

  ,       :))

----------


## unique_emperor

> ,       :))

        ,    : "    ":to_clue:

----------


## madcat

> ,    : "    ":to_clue:

  ...   , ,   ,    ... :dance4: ........
,    ,       ,    ""

----------


## unique_emperor

> ...   , ,   ,    ... :dance4: ........
> ,    ,       ,    ""

  !    :rofl:

----------


## madcat

> !    :rofl:

   , unique_emperor!!!!       ! :pleasantry: :sarcastic:

----------


## unique_emperor

> , unique_emperor!!!!       ! :pleasantry:

    :dntknw: :give_rose:!!!   !:tease:

----------


## V00D00People

> ...   , ,

        ,  ,      , "   " ()

----------

> , unique_emperor!!!!       ! :pleasantry: :sarcastic:

       :)

----------


## madcat

> :)

     ? :girl_blum2:

----------

:)

----------


## unique_emperor

:dance4:

----------


## madcat

> :)

   -  :girl_blum:

----------

> -  :girl_blum:

    !   !

----------


## unique_emperor

> !   !

   ?

----------


## madcat

> !   !

       " ,   ?" ;)

----------

> " ,   ?" ;)

  
100%  :)

----------


## unique_emperor

> 100%  :)

  :friends:

----------


## madcat

> :friends:

       "" :prankster:

----------


## unique_emperor

> "" :prankster:

      :nhl_checking::nhl_crach:
    :take_example::aikido::scout:

----------


## madcat

> :nhl_checking::nhl_crach:
>     :take_example::aikido::scout:

  ,  :parting: ....., , ....:girl_in_love:

----------


## unique_emperor

> ,  :parting: ....., , ....:girl_in_love:

    "" :to_keep_order:  !!!!:dwarf:

----------


## madcat

> "" :to_keep_order:  !!!!:dwarf:

  ... ,      :on_the_quiet:

----------


## unique_emperor

> ... ,      :on_the_quiet:

       !      !:girl_hospital:

----------

[QUOTE=unique_emperor;10977]     !      !:girl_hospital:[QUOTE]  
      ??????

----------


## unique_emperor

> ??????

        !     ,          ""!              !

----------

!      ,    .

----------


## unique_emperor

> !      ,    .

    ,    !      !:(

----------

,   !

----------


## Odo

:

----------


## Uksus

> :

  :))) ֳ    
      ,   -

----------

????

----------


## Shake26

> :))

   !!!     ,       .     :punish2:

----------


## V00D00People

> !!!

  :))    

> U-U 1/28/200 15:51 !!!
> Shura 1/28/200 15:51 
> U-U 1/28/200 15:51  ¨????
> Shura 1/28/200 15:53 ,    
> U-U 1/28/200 15:53  ???
> Shura 1/28/200 15:54    .     ,     !!!
> U-U 1/28/200 15:55    
> Shura 1/28/200 15:55    ?
> U-U 1/28/200 15:55   ????????
> ...

----------


## Shake26

> 

           ??    ,     .            .

----------


## Shake26

V00D00People,    ?
1)   
2)              ,      ,      ....

----------

> !!!     ,       .     :punish2:

         :comando:             :)))

----------

> :))

  ,          ?  ?

----------


## Scald

90 ...

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,    :       ,              !:pooh_on_ball:

  .     ,    ?       .      ...   .  
 ,        .

----------

